
Summary of European Common Lisp Meeting Presentations - pchristensen
http://blog.splittist.com/2008/04/22/eclm-mmviii/
======
pchristensen
Money quote (from a company with 12MB of Lisp code:

"specification is hard so incremental refinement is necessary, and Lisp
supports this better than anything I know."

“The world needs to use more lisp.”

